# Realtek 8188ce on FreeBSD 9 amd 64



## mylux (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I installed FreeBSD 9-RELEASE amd64 yesterday and until some hours ago everything was going well.

The first problem began when I tried to install my wireless card.

The card is a Realtek 8188ce and I found no drivers for FreeBSD.

My only hope was in the NDIS, that builds a .ko based on a .inf and in a .sys.
I tried to run the command:
[CMD=""]ndisgen file.inf file.sys[/CMD]

And after some "Enter hits" it tried to begin the conversion.
After some errors I've got it to build, but when I run kldload I get the following error:


```
kldload: can't load ./rtl8192ce_sys.ko: Exec format error
```

I tried to run ndisgen in the "WinX64 drivers", "VistaX64 Drivers", "Win7X64Drivers", but all of them display the same error

Can anyone help me found this annoying error?

the driver to my card can by found here: 
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...peID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mbembi (May 9, 2012)

*I* found binary urtwn from *O*penBSD:

http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man....anpath=OpenBSD+Current&arch=amd64&format=html


----------



## mylux (May 15, 2012)

Is there a way to make it work in FreeBSD?
Thanks!


----------



## longker (Mar 13, 2013)

*H*ow to use this binary urtwn from OpenBSD?


----------



## mix_room (Mar 13, 2013)

longker said:
			
		

> *H*ow to use this binary urtwn from OpenBSD?



Compile it for FreeBSD, make the necessary changes. Basically you need to port the driver to FreeBSD. 

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-wireless@freebsd.org/msg00225.html


----------



## longker (Mar 13, 2013)

This website can not be opened


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2013)

Opens just fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2013)

The last message in the thread says it does not support RTL8188CE.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The last message in the thread says it does not support RTL8188CE.



I know, but that wasn't the question that was asked. I correctly answered the quoted portion.

Getting support for the PCIe portion shouldn't be impossible though, just needs to be done: 
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/195229


----------

